# "Textur-Achse" drehen.



## AllesMeins (8. Nov 2007)

Hi,

immer mal ein neues Problem. Diesesmal geht es um Texturen. Ich habe einen texturierten Ball. Kann ich da irgendwie die "Achse" beeinflussen, um die die Textur "gewickelt" wird. Also es so hinbekommen, dass die Textur nicht von meiner Sichtebene aus auf den Ball projeziert wird sondern, zum Beispiel, von oben, so dass der Punkt andem der texturrand aneinanderstösst zu mir zeigt oder ähnliches.
Mir ist klar, dass ich einen Ball einfach drehen könnte, aber wenn ich irgendwann mal mit komplexeren Formen arbeiten will, wäre das sicherlich interessant. Bisher habe ich lediglich die Möglichkeit entdeckt den TextureAttributes() eine Transformation mitzugeben, konnte da aber weder mit Translationen noch Rotationen das gewünschte Verhalten erreichen.

Marc


----------



## Evil-Devil (9. Nov 2007)

Was nutzt du denn? Java3D oder was anderes?
Generell sollte das unabhängig von der API über die TextureCoordinates beim zuweisen auf das Objekt möglich sein oder du manipulierst die TextureMatrix.


----------



## AllesMeins (9. Nov 2007)

Nutze Java3D. Es ist schon mal gut zu wissen, dass es generell möglich ist. Allerdings habe ich bisher nur verzerrungen hinbekommen, aber kein einfaches "verdrehen" der Texturposition auf dem Ball.


----------

